# Small Kunz Block Plane



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

WARNING! as you will soon find out, i dont know much about planes. please forgive me.










Can anyone tell me a little bit about this brand plane? I have an opportunity to buy a plane just like this one for $25, does that seem about right or over priced? It is used (i think), a few inches long, but looks to be in good shape. Are these still manufactured etc.? I saw it at an antique shop, so assumed its older, but ive seen some on Amazon that look similar. Either im missing something, or the seller is trying to pass this item off as an antique to an unknowing buyer…ha! me. OR, i could have the wrong image as Its been a couple days since i saw the original one. Anyway, I am compiling used hand tools as they come my way, but as of right now only have my great grandfathers old Stanley block/bench plane? (classic looking plane).

Thanks.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Kuntz, as it appears in your photo is not a "legacy" tool.
Originally made in Germany c1950.
Kuntz currently has tools made "offshore".
They also have a mfg facility in Michigan. (but not for hand tools)

If you're looking for similar "legacy" tools, PM me, one of my hobbies is the rehab or restoration of legacy tools.
Your pic shows a plane that resembles a Stanley 102 block plane which you should be able to pick up for about the same money only with better steel and finish, minus the paint.


----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.fine-tools.com/einhand.html

Here You can get aproximate for price here in Europe.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the replies. I appreciate that. Actually the one i saw looks more like the second pocket plane,101. For 15 euro, looks to be a better deal, assuming the one I saw is the same as pictured. On a side note, the Euro to Dollar is closer to one to one than I last remember from a few years ago when in Spain.

Thanks again.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

It's not an antique. Looks to be $29 on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Kunz-12-102-Small-Block-Plane/dp/B000MGQHR2/

I don't think you're getting the steal of the century. I've got a pair of their spokeshaves and they're okay, especially considering I paid $40 for the pair. Not the greatest, but not junk either.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Kunz are not very well made tools and not antique for sure. I got a spokeshave of theirs and then found one at an antique place before the Kunz arrived in the mail. The Kunz can't compare and I spent less on the vintage one.


----------



## Karhein (May 18, 2015)

I use the Kunz "Small Palm Plane", bought it from Lee Valley, very similar
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32700&cat=1,230,41182

Can tell you that I really like it, also use the 1" replacement blades for 2 small planes I built by myself. You have to sharpen the blade a bit and you will love it. Maybe build your own small plane, it's not complicated.

There is an article about "My favorite hand planes" at http://woodgears.ca/handplane/index.html too, maybe it's worth for you to read that article.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for the input, I liked that article, and video. I've seen some of Mathias's videos and really enjoy them. I was going to buy the Kunz (or any small plane) for just about the same reason. Quickly taking the edge off of material, as opposed to pulling out the router, or sanding. Sometimes I'd rather have a less uniform look than I get with a round over bit. I don't need any thing special regarding my hand planes at this stage, as I am just getting into owning and using them, but also don't want to over pay based on my lack of experience in this realm, and with that said appreciate all the links and info given. Although I can really appreciate a very nice hand plane, it's just not in my budget right now, and I'm more so limited to a hot deal and a properly sharpened blade.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

Hans,

Do you have a link to an article or video on making hand planes?


----------



## Karhein (May 18, 2015)

Brendan,

the first I found under my favorites is

http://lumberjocks.com/madts/blog/50826 or with Google "how to make a wooden hand plane" and video, there are lots…
I used the Kunz very often for chamfering, but now I use my own. Sure. ;-)
It's the small one from this project with that Kunz blade: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/154298
btw: it's fun to built one


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

Those are some nice looking planes.

Looks like a fun project indeed.

Thanks for links.


----------

